# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Saber identificar una nube, y preveer el tiempo en las próximas horas

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola a todos!! creo este tema para que se ponga información acerda de la identificación de la nubes y las previsiones para las proximas horas, tambien se puede dejar fotos aquí y entre todos identificaremos el tipo de nube que es.

Empiezo con los cirros: Los cirros son nubes separadas en forma de pequeños filamentos blancos o casi blancos.

Están formadas por pequeños cristales de hielo y se encuentras a una altitud de 12km, a esa altitud la temperatura es muy baja(-40ºc/-50ºc).

 En ocasiones los cirros pueden proceder de los cumulonimbos que están desapareciendo.

Cuando los cirros se presentan aislados son síntomas de buen tiempo, pero si están agrupadas, con largas colas y aumentan progresivamente el cielo hacia el horizonte indican un cambio importante del tiempo por la llegada de algún frente o borrasca.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Miguel Ángel,

Me viene este hilo que has abierto como anillo al dedo.
Ayer entre las 12:52 y las 17:18 hice unas fotos a unas nubes que seía por la ventana de mi despacho.
Creía que llovería pues tenía toda la pinta de formarse una buena pero al final se disolvieron como un azucarillo.

Pongo la secuencia 













¿Qué te parece?

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hola Miguel Ángel,
> 
> Me viene este hilo que has abierto como anillo al dedo.
> Ayer entre las 12:52 y las 17:18 hice unas fotos a unas nubes que seía por la ventana de mi despacho.
> Creía que llovería pues tenía toda la pinta de formarse una buena pero al final se disolvieron como un azucarillo.
> 
> Pongo la secuencia 
> 
> 
> ...


Con ayuda de Ceheginero, en esa imagen aparecen: cúmulos congestus y mediocris.

Eso suele pasar, crees que caerá una buena y no te cae nada, o al menos en la mayoria de las ocasiones.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta mañana han aparecido altocúmulos en Hellín, todo el cielo estaba lleno de ellos, lo que significa que se acerca un frente o una borrasca, en ese caso, un frente cálido.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí también, por la mañana. Al mediodía han aparecido algunos cúmulos mediocris, pero han desaparecido con el avance de la tarde.

Una foto de un C. Mediocris:


Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por aquí también han aparecido cúmulos mediocris, sobre las 18h han desaparecido.

El cúmulo mediocris indica buen tiempo y los altocúmulos en aumento, la cercanía de un frente o borrasca.

----------


## jlois

Pues me parece muy interesante el hilo que has creado Miguel Angel. Espero volver a familiarizarme con este tipo de fenómenos y sus consecuencias. Por de pronto , te voy a mostrar como estaban los cielos esta mañana por esta zona un poco al sur de la provincia de Lugo. En las imágenes no se perciben pero había bastante viento y seguramente tú podrás deducir por la forma de las diversas nubes, cuales eran las que se hallaban en movimiento rápido y cuales se hallaban algo más altas y con un movimiento más lento.
La climatología fué mejorando según avanzaba el día y ya a partir de las cuatro de la tarde las temperaturas subieron de una forma muy perceptible.











Por cierto, hoy ya no llovió nada en todo el día.

Y estos eran los cielos sobre la presa de Belesar...



No sé porqué, jejeje, pero ahora mi cámara va a comenzar a enfocar a los cielos, Miguel Angel. Vamos a ver que sacas de todo esto.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Al final, todos vamos a salir meteorólogos en este foro jeje. No soy Miguel Angel, pero te puedo decir que se ven nubes altas y Medias. Concretamente se ven Cumulos humilis y mediocris (los mas bajos) algunos altocúmulos (a mas altura) y en la última foto se ven cirros (las nubes mas altas)

Las que mas se podría ver como se mueven son los cúmulos, los que salen en la parte de abajo de esta foto tuya, las que se ven en la parte de arriba son altocúmulos: 



Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En este hilo pueden participar todo el mundo, he creado este tema para que aprendamos (he incluso yo, que hay cosas que no entiendo bien jeje) todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo veo también el rastro que dejan los aviones al pasar.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Al final, todos vamos a salir meteorólogos en este foro jeje. No soy Miguel Angel, pero te puedo decir que se ven nubes altas y Medias. Concretamente se ven Cumulos humilis y mediocris (los mas bajos) algunos altocúmulos (a mas altura) y en la última foto se ven cirros (las nubes mas altas)
> 
> Las que mas se podría ver como se mueven son los cúmulos, los que salen en la parte de abajo de esta foto tuya, las que se ven en la parte de arriba son altocúmulos: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Tambien aparecen cúmulos congestus en las fotos 3, 4 y 5 no???

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ahora mismo en Hellín se observan cirrostratus nebulosus, previsores de que se acerca un frente cálido.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Ahora mismo en Hellín se observan cirrostratus nebulosus, previsores de que se acerca un frente cálido.


¿ Podéis ver Halo Solar?, estas nubes suelen provocarlos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿ Podéis ver Halo Solar?, estas nubes suelen provocarlos.


No hay halo solar

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues como tenga que esperar a ver una nube para saber el tiempo que va a hacer, lo llevo crudo, puesto que aquí lo único que veo es un cielo totalmente pintado de un color azul muy claro casi blanco.

Eso sí, el círculo amarillo que hay a lo lejos, lleva un par de días que parece estar cabreado con nosotros, vaya tela como aprieta  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Pues como tenga que esperar a ver una nube para saber el tiempo que va a hacer, lo llevo crudo, puesto que aquí lo único que veo es un cielo totalmente pintado de un color azul muy claro casi blanco.
> 
> Eso sí, el círculo amarillo que hay a lo lejos, lleva un par de días que parece estar cabreado con nosotros, vaya tela como aprieta


Pués si no hay ninguna nube ya tienes seguro que hará buen tiempo :Wink: , por lo menos a un corto plazo.

----------


## REEGE

> Pues como tenga que esperar a ver una nube para saber el tiempo que va a hacer, lo llevo crudo, puesto que aquí lo único que veo es un cielo totalmente pintado de un color azul muy claro casi blanco.
> Eso sí, el círculo amarillo que hay a lo lejos, lleva un par de días que parece estar cabreado con nosotros, vaya tela como aprieta


Y yo que ayer y hoy estuve de pesca y además de mucho calor, me comieron las hormigas y encima tú... Te pones un avatar de hormiga!! Anda que no eres cachondo ni ná!! Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Os pongo por aquí el atardecer de hoy sobre esta zona cercana a la Ribeira Sacra , el mismo enclave ya repetido en varias ocasiones, una de ellas en los amaneceres con un cierto desajuste horario descubierto sagazmente por el amigo Perdiguera... jejeje.

Nos acordamos de aquel amanecer...



Y en este mismo hilo, el mensaje nº 7 se refiere entre otros lugares al de esa imagen... y a la siguiente, que como ya he dicho , ha sido tomada esta tarde dando la sensación de que llegarían unas lluvias que han sido pronosticadas pero que al final sólo han quedado en eso... una cierta amenaza que no ha llegado a hacerse realidad, al menos por ahora... jejeje.



Lástima no haber tenido conmigo la otra cámara para poder realzar la parte central de la imagen dónde se ve una zona aislada iluminada por el sol del atardecer, en pleno Valle de Lemos, con todo lo demás oculto por las nubes.

No vale la pena estudiar la tipología de esta nubosidad... espero aportaros mejores y más suculentas imágenes de estos cielos galaicos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Os pongo por aquí el atardecer de hoy sobre esta zona cercana a la Ribeira Sacra , el mismo enclave ya repetido en varias ocasiones, una de ellas en los amaneceres con un cierto desajuste horario descubierto sagazmente por el amigo Perdiguera... jejeje.
> 
> Nos acordamos de aquel amanecer...
> 
> 
> 
> Y en este mismo hilo, el mensaje nº 7 se refiere entre otros lugares al de esa imagen... y a la siguiente, que como ya he dicho , ha sido tomada esta tarde dando la sensación de que llegarían unas lluvias que han sido pronosticadas pero que al final sólo han quedado en eso... una cierta amenaza que no ha llegado a hacerse realidad, al menos por ahora... jejeje.
> 
> 
> ...


En la primera foto si se puede deducir algo... cuando el amanecer tiene un color rojo o anaranjado es que las nubes se acercan, es decir, que se espera mal tiempo en las próximas horas, o simplemente mucha nubosidad.

----------

